# HMMWV replacement



## a_majoor (21 Dec 2005)

The HMMWV has come under a lot of criticism in the press for not having sufficient protection, (ignoring the fact the HMMWV is a utility and logistics vehicle), but help is on the way in the form of a scaled down APV type vehicle:

http://www.nationalreview.com/smitht/smith200512210805.asp
http://www.forceprotection.net/news/news_article.html?id=54
http://graniteglobalservices.com/automotive/photogalery.htm



> *The "Ultimate Betrayal"?*
> Humvee realities.
> 
> By W. Thomas Smith Jr.
> ...


        


Just like the HMMWV in its day, this new vehicle has the potential to take on many different roles, although since much of the protection is a function of the exterior shape, the idea of sticking a big "box" on the back to make a CP or Ambulance will have to be struck from our thinking.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2006)

From an Armour Newsletter.  http://washingtontimes.com/national/20051229-122509-5557r.htm 





> Deadly attacks prompt safer combat vehicles
> 
> By W. Thomas Smith Jr  |  SPECIAL TO THE WASHINGTON TIMES
> 
> ...


----------

